# Protein Drinks



## xxmimixx (6 Feb 2012)

Lots of people swear by them, I like plain water. But if is going to help with my recovery and aid my muscles repair after hard training then I might start considering it. But there is a BUT.

It must have no flavor. Anything else will make me physically  no strawberry, choc, tofee, vanilla, banana, zilch, nada, nothing!
Of your personal experience what's the plainest, blandest waterish, protein drink you can recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Terry Kay (6 Feb 2012)

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/impact_whey_protein

Tastes like slightly sour milk when made up with water, but you can get used to it.. Plus cheaper than anything flavoured by miles!


----------



## xxmimixx (7 Feb 2012)

thanks Terry!  Looking to see if they sell taster sachet


----------



## Owen Burgess (19 Feb 2012)

It doesn't have to be a protein shake. Just ensure you get some protein in quickly after a ride if you want to recovery properly and get the most from your training. Protein shakes are just convenient which adds to their popularity. Poached eggs on toast with some beans will do the same thing and will fill you with much more protein.

As for shakes, I personally use the Science in Sport Rego (Strawberry), its pretty good. Tastes ok too.


----------



## Garz (19 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Lots of people swear by them, I like plain water. But if is going to help with my recovery and aid my muscles repair after hard training then I might start considering it. But there is a BUT.
> 
> It must have no flavor. Anything else will make me physically  no strawberry, choc, tofee, vanilla, banana, zilch, nada, nothing!
> Of your personal experience what's the plainest, blandest waterish, protein drink you can recommend?
> ...


 

Easy, just drink milk then..


----------



## derrick (19 Feb 2012)

Have just bought some whey from holland & barret half price at the mo, thought i might give it a try, they reckon beans on toast has the same amount of protien as a steak, but i would rather have a steak.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Feb 2012)

MP or bulkpowders would be the better two imo. I did notice that MP's flavoured stuff mixes much better than BP's does. Something to take into consideration.


----------



## lulubel (20 Feb 2012)

I use natural flavoured protein powder in fruit smoothies - it tastes kind of like having a smoothie with yoghurt in, but has more protein - and that works well for me. You don't realise you're drinking a "powdered drink".


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Feb 2012)

I imagine you've probably tried it by now but +1 on the MyProtein stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2012)

Garz said:


> Easy, just drink milk then..


 
On the radio this morning they are talking about a recent report which says milk is best for recovery-take during & after excercise.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (23 Feb 2012)

Chocolate mikshake has been found to be as effective as commercially available recovery drinks: links to studies in this thread.

As you don't like flavourings, just stick to milk!

You should be careful with protein supplements, as an excess of protein can cause health problems. Unless you're a bodybuilder or a top-class athlete, a _balanced_ diet will provide all the protein you need.

This is a well researched piece (with proper studies as evidence) which should give those using protein supplements pause for thought.


----------



## amaferanga (23 Feb 2012)

I only use protein poweder (impact whey protein from Myprotein.com) after particularly hard and/or long rides. 

I agree with Jimmy regarding mostly getting enough protein from your normal diet. Whenever I track calories using the Livestrong stuff I almost always come out at around 60/20/20 for carbs/protein/fat, which is a pretty good balance for anyone doing an endurance sport like cycling.


----------



## lulubel (23 Feb 2012)

I use protein supplements because my protein intake tends to be pretty low otherwise. As a vegetarian, it can be impractical to increase protein any other way without increasing fat as well, and that's something I don't need any more of!


----------



## jowwy (23 Feb 2012)

Milk - Milk and more milk.........i love's the stuff - plenty of protein and taste's sooooooooooo good to.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (23 Feb 2012)

lulubel said:


> I use protein supplements because my protein intake tends to be pretty low otherwise. As a vegetarian, it can be impractical to increase protein any other way without increasing fat as well, and that's something I don't need any more of!


Yes I forgot vegetarians LLB, but then I did specify a "balanced" diet.

Whatever your reasons for being a vegitarian, it's hard to argue against 40,000 years of evolution: a vegetarian diet is not a balanced diet.


----------



## lulubel (24 Feb 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Whatever your reasons for being a vegitarian, it's hard to argue against 40,000 years of evolution: a vegetarian diet is not a balanced diet.


 
Obviously, I'm going to disagree with you. I said it was impractical to increase the protein in my diet, not impossible. The fact is, I'm part of a couple, and I don't have total control over my meals because I'm not going to refuse to eat what my partner wants because the meal doesn't have as much protein as I'd like to eat. So, I supplement because it's easier.

Humans don't need meat like other species of animals (cats, for example, can't survive on a vegetarian diet), so my reason for being vegetarian is so that animals don't have to die because I want - but don't need - to eat them.

A vegetarian diet can be perfectly balanced as long as sensible food choices are made. And that applies to any diet. There are plenty of people out there who eat meat, but are nutritionally deficient because their diet consists mainly of junk food. There are also healthy meat eaters and unhealthy vegetarians. Just don't try to claim that a vegetarian diet isn't balanced because it doesn't include one source of nutrients that we can get from other sources.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (24 Feb 2012)

Sorry if I have caused offence, my post wasn't entirely serious, although I concede that it isn't obvious.


----------



## caimg (24 Feb 2012)

To back Jimmy up on this - aren't pulses a veggie's best friend? Lentils and beans are rammed full of protein and are a great natural source.

That said, I am also a protein shake user (to supplement), I've used them for years to help build and repair muscle.


----------



## lulubel (24 Feb 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Sorry if I have caused offence, my post wasn't entirely serious, although I concede that it isn't obvious.


 
Thanks for clarifying, and sorry I was over-sensitive. Wasn't having a good morning 



caimg said:


> To back Jimmy up on this - aren't pulses a veggie's best friend? Lentils and beans are rammed full of protein and are a great natural source.
> 
> That said, I am also a protein shake user (to supplement), I've used them for years to help build and repair muscle.


 
Yes, they are, but protein powder is just more convenient sometimes. And my "protein smoothies" are also full of fruit and much more appetising than (for example) eating baked beans out of the tin for the sake of the protein!


----------



## caimg (24 Feb 2012)

Yeah I'm with you bro...shakes are fab but I'm afraid you come across a large degree of ignorance by those that have never used them or know much about them!


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (26 Feb 2012)

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/produc...in_concentrate_82___instantised_#.T0qY-HlkbV5

This is what i use.. cheapest, plainest and easiest to mix protein ive ever had. Its really well instantised, literally plop a scoop of it in 300ml of water, shake it up, chug it like a champ (No lumps unlike these horrid gimmicky flavoured shakes) and see increased recovery times and more lean hard muscle (with the correct training and diet of course). I use after hard training sessions with water and before bed with milk.... Enjoy..


----------



## xxmimixx (28 Feb 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Chocolate mikshake has been found to be as effective as commercially available recovery drinks: links to studies in this thread.
> 
> As you don't like flavourings, just stick to milk!
> 
> ...


 

thank you Jimmy and everyone else for your replies. I do love milk and drink a full cup a day (at least). I did read in the past as well that chocolate milkshake is just as effective is just that, is a bit 'heavy' to drink on the go and impossible to carry on a long ride in warm weather. I also read that Coke is also as good as any electrolytes specific drinks.

Another question then since you mention about drinking too many protein drinks. Would you constitute drinking one protein drink after every work out as excessive?

Also what is the place of energy drinks as opposed to protein drinks? Getting confused now...


----------



## amaferanga (28 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> thank you Jimmy and everyone else for your replies. I do love milk and drink a full cup a day (at least). I did read in the past as well that chocolate milkshake is just as effective is just that, is a bit 'heavy' to drink on the go and impossible to carry on a long ride in warm weather. I also read that Coke is also as good as any electrolytes specific drinks.
> 
> Another question then since you mention about drinking too many protein drinks. Would you constitute drinking one protein drink after every work out as excessive?
> 
> Also what is the place of energy drinks as opposed to protein drinks? Getting confused now...


 
I don't think you need to be drinking milk on the go - use it as a recovery drink after a HARD ride.

As for a recovery drink after every work out - what do you consider to be a work out as opposed to just a ride? For an hour or so riding at a steady pace you shouldn't need a recovery drink, but after an hour of hard intervals or a long ride then a recovery drink will probably be beneficial. Remember though that a gentle spin down on the bike and light stretching will also help recovery and cost nothing.


----------



## xxmimixx (28 Feb 2012)

amaferanga said:


> I don't think you need to be drinking milk on the go - use it as a recovery drink after a HARD ride.
> 
> As for a recovery drink after every work out - what do you consider to be a work out as opposed to just a ride? For an hour or so riding at a steady pace you shouldn't need a recovery drink, but after an hour of hard intervals or a long ride then a recovery drink will probably be beneficial. Remember though that a gentle spin down on the bike and light stretching will also help recovery and cost nothing.


 
Understood


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (29 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> thank you Jimmy and everyone else for your replies. I do love milk and drink a full cup a day (at least). I did read in the past as well that chocolate milkshake is just as effective is just that, is a bit 'heavy' to drink on the go and impossible to carry on a long ride in warm weather. I also read that Coke is also as good as any electrolytes specific drinks.
> 
> Another question then since you mention about drinking too many protein drinks. Would you constitute drinking one protein drink after every work out as excessive?
> 
> Also what is the place of energy drinks as opposed to protein drinks? Getting confused now...


Like Amerferanga says, I'm not suggesting it as an in-ride drink but as a _recovery_ drink.

I've not heard of Coke being good for anything except as a coin cleaner.

On the subject of excessive protein: if you read the piece I linked to, your questions will be answered.


----------



## Daniel Davis (29 Feb 2012)

Sorry, can you just sum up, when is the best times to have a protein shake? Should you have one before and after a big ride? Everywhere seems to be telling a different story....


----------



## xxmimixx (29 Feb 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Like Amerferanga says, I'm not suggesting it as an in-ride drink but as a _recovery_ drink.
> 
> I've not heard of Coke being good for anything except as a coin cleaner.
> 
> On the subject of excessive protein: if you read the piece I linked to, your questions will be answered.


 
hi I cant remember where I read the article as it was a while ago but this is one I found today after a google search

http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/sports-nutrition-is-coca-cola-an-effective-sports-drink-713

also 
http://cyclesportcoaching.blogspot.com/2009/09/is-coke-good-sports-drink.html


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (29 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> hi I cant remember where I read the article as it was a while ago but this is one I found today after a google search
> http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/sports-nutrition-is-coca-cola-an-effective-sports-drink-713
> also
> http://cyclesportcoaching.blogspot.com/2009/09/is-coke-good-sports-drink.html


Thanks for that: very interesting.

It seems that it is the caffeine that produces the benefit; surprising that the carbonation didn't have any downsides; the only blot on the horizon being the possible effect of the phosphoric acid.


----------



## amaferanga (29 Feb 2012)

You often see Pros knocking back a can of coke towards the end of a stage or straight after it. Probably best mixed with water, but then it'd taste terrible.


----------



## Herzog (29 Feb 2012)

amaferanga said:


> You often see Pros knocking back a can of coke towards the end of a stage or straight after it. Probably best mixed with water, but then it'd taste terrible.


 
Or mixed 50:50 with orange juice...rocket fuel, and it's not as bad as you think it'll be. I can't remember where I picked that up.


----------



## xxmimixx (29 Feb 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Thanks for that: very interesting.
> 
> It seems that it is the caffeine that produces the benefit; surprising that the carbonation didn't have any downsides; the only blot on the horizon being the possible effect of the phosphoric acid.


 
I know off topic, but I only occasionally drink fizzy Coke is the only fizzy drink I like - dont drink ever any sprite, redbull, fanta etc etc yuk( I have a very funny/fussy/taste/issues with drinks) but I cannot understand how can someone can have a can of coke first thing in the morning.  I have a colleague who comes in the office at 9 and within minutes you can hear the fuzzy / pop noise of the can being opened and always wondered how can she??


----------



## caimg (29 Feb 2012)

God you think that's weird? I used to like having coke (or diet coke) with my cereal in the morning. Something about the sensation of the delayed fizz feeling because the milk of the cereal would be colder than the coke.

It makes perfect sense to me but now I've written it out I sound like a f*cking mentalist.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Feb 2012)

caimg said:


> God you think that's weird? I used to like having coke (or diet coke) with my cereal in the morning. Something about the sensation of the delayed fizz feeling because the milk of the cereal would be colder than the coke.
> 
> It makes perfect sense to me but now I've written it out I sound like a f*cking mentalist.


Stay right where you are,the patient recovery team is on it's way.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Feb 2012)

A program on the telly the other week did a test with rugby players half the team had sports drinks the other half had milk, milk came out on top with better recovery


----------



## amaferanga (29 Feb 2012)

numbnuts said:


> A program on the telly the other week did a test with rugby players half the team had sports drinks the other half had milk, milk came out on top with better recovery


 
Why would you drink a sports drink as a recovery drink? Do you mean a protein shake as opposed to a sports drink? Sports drink suggests energy drink to me (i.e. something you'd drink during an activity, not after).


----------



## caimg (29 Feb 2012)

I've just got in from a ride and had my protein shake + oatbran + peanut butter. Lovely jubbly!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Feb 2012)

amaferanga said:


> Why would you drink a sports drink as a recovery drink? Do you mean a protein shake as opposed to a sports drink? Sports drink suggests energy drink to me (i.e. something you'd drink during an activity, not after).


You wouldn't. This program was discussed indepth on BR too. The test was Lucozade vs milk. Not really a surprise that the group of rugby players drinking milk recovered faster.

The particular lucozade was pretty much void of any carbohydrate so energy wouldn't have came into it. It was entirely electrolytes IIRC.

(it was on BBC,but I can't find it on iplayer)


----------



## numbnuts (29 Feb 2012)

lucozade ......are you sure !!!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Feb 2012)

numbnuts said:


> lucozade ......are you sure !!!


It makes no mention other than "rehydrate" but it was definitely Lucozade Sport vs milk. This clip isn't the entire segment http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00p293l


----------



## Garz (29 Feb 2012)

Daniel Davis said:


> Sorry, can you just sum up, when is the best times to have a protein shake? Should you have one before and after a big ride? Everywhere seems to be telling a different story....


 
After a ride within an hour of finishing. If you are doing consecutive days of exercise then having it often enough to assist recovery makes sense.

If e.g. you only rode at weekends then after the Saturday ride would be essential as you were also riding on the Sunday so would benefit from a 'recovery' drink. Like others have mentioned, the sports or energy drinks are to boost you pre or during a ride and offer no benefit after a ride except to replace lost salts.


----------

